
Ask HN: Is there an E2E encrypted team chat like Slack? - Lxr
I am wondering what security-minded folk use for team chat. In particular, I don&#x27;t like the idea of storing plaintext commercially sensitive messages on external servers.<p>I&#x27;d think this is a common requirement for most serious companies - what does your company use?
======
mtgx
Yes:

[https://keybase.io/blog/introducing-keybase-
teams](https://keybase.io/blog/introducing-keybase-teams)

------
jnthn
Wire has teams functionality now as well.

[https://wire.com/en/](https://wire.com/en/)

